# Flounder in the Marsh Drains



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

I targeted marsh drains this weekend and had fun with the flounder. I was fishing Controlled Descent Paddle Shad in white/ Limetreuse on a 1/4 oz jighead. I filled the hollow cavity with Pro-Cure Flounder Pounder Gel($6.99) and the strikes were solid! I caught 10 or 11 keepers, releasing all of them and one rat red.

As you can see in the photo, they inhaled them!

TIP: I am still finding better flounder in the bay than at the normal migration pinch points.

http://squareup.com/store/my-coast-outdoors


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

My Coast Outdoors said:


> I targeted marsh drains this weekend and had fun with the flounder. I was fishing Controlled Descent Paddle Shad in white/ Limetreuse on a 1/4 oz jighead. I filled the hollow cavity with Pro-Cure Flounder Pounder Gel($6.99) and the strikes were solid! I caught 10 or 11 keepers, releasing all of them and one rat red.
> 
> As you can see in the photo, they inhaled them!
> 
> ...


I believe you. Little bitty tater chipped sized ones is all I found in the Galveston Channel near tamu.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Good report. Thanks!


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

Can you post a pic of how you're setting up the hook / lure and the gel? I tried this last weekend and instead got the goo EVERYWHERE. That stuff sticks to ya.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Be careful. I understand that Chicken Boy is out in full force and it has scared several people to see him pop up in full chicken gear fishing the back drains.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

nice


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

JimD said:


> Be careful. I understand that Chicken Boy is out in full force and it has scared several people to see him pop up in full chicken gear fishing the back drains.


LOL


----------

